# Für alle die es nicht mitbekommen haben...



## Lethos (10. Mai 2010)

Wie der Titel schon sagt...



> Der Herr der Ringe Online - Wiedersehenswoche & Sonderangebot!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Einfach mal auf Eure Accountseite schauen, die beiden Accounts meiner Brüder haben dieses Angebot erhalten.

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/allgemeine-diskussionen-zum-spiel-544/414285-lta-fuer-alle-zum-schnaeppchenpreis.html#post6188139
*


----------



## Lossehelin (10. Mai 2010)

Tzzzz...
ist doch lächerlich.
Da schreibt Comdemasters/wer auch immer, dass einer selbst per Zufallsgenerator ausgewählt wurde und man nun die Möglichkeit hat!
Hahaaa (: 
Find ich aber gut (: Werd mir das wohl jetzt noch stärker überlegen müssen.


----------



## Arandes (10. Mai 2010)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Tzzzz...
> ist doch lächerlich.
> Da schreibt Comdemasters/wer auch immer, dass einer selbst per Zufallsgenerator ausgewählt wurde und man nun die Möglichkeit hat!
> Hahaaa (:
> Find ich aber gut (: Werd mir das wohl jetzt noch stärker überlegen müssen.




Also, ich hab das auch - meine Frau ebenso. Von daher schliesse ich diesen Zufallsgenerator aus; ich denke eher, dies hat mit den inaktiven Accounts zu tun, welche nun "reaktiviert" werden über die Woche. Vermutlich haben all jene Besitzer nun diese Möglichkeit. Keine Ahnung.

Aber ne Überlegung wert wärs ja schon........


----------



## Vetaro (10. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab das angebot nicht bekommen, total unfair..

Ne halt, ich hab das schon vor jahren gekauft.


----------



## JonesC (11. Mai 2010)

Hay ich habe das auch^^


wie lange dauert das angebot noch???? bekomme die tage erst Geld^^


----------



## Norei (11. Mai 2010)

JonesC schrieb:


> Hay ich habe das auch^^
> 
> 
> wie lange dauert das angebot noch???? bekomme die tage erst Geld^^



Bis 30.6. können ALLE Accounts ein LTA für 110€ abschließen.


----------



## Ayuda (11. Mai 2010)

hm.. habe grad die Bestätigungsmail für den LTA bekommen, da steht aber drinn : Nächste Zahlung 01/01/70, also nichts mit für immer?










;P


----------



## Arandes (11. Mai 2010)

Ayuda schrieb:


> hm.. habe grad die Bestätigungsmail für den LTA bekommen, da steht aber drinn : Nächste Zahlung 01/01/70, also nichts mit für immer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, es steht ja ganz klar: "Ein Leben lang" -> Und das Leben kann man extrem weit definieren. Nur schon als Beispiel gibt es das Vertragsleben, was u.U. 25 Jahre (teilweise auch weniger) usw. sein kann. Könnte also durchaus sein, dass es bei HdRO ähnlich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das definiert jeder "Anbieter" wieder etwas anders.


----------



## Gfreeman (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich hab das LTA noch für meine Frau abgeschlossen,

funktioniert echt. Wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat, steht in der Accountverwaltung an der Stelle, wo normalerweise das Datum für die nächste Zahlung steht: "Keine Zahlung benötigt".

Only just for info, da hier manche sagen, bei ihnen würde noch ein Datum drin stehen.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## sympathisant (11. Mai 2010)

ich hab das spiel nie gespielt.

wenn ne firma sowas macht, also LTAs verkauft scheint sie doch finanziell in der klemme zu stecken? machen wir uns doch nichts vor, das ist ein unternehmen, dessen zweck es ist geld zu verdienen. sie verschenken nichts um euch ne freude zu machen.

mit nem LTA kriegt sie kurzfristig ne menge geld. aber auf längere zeit gesehen macht sie miese. und wenn man das geld jetzt braucht, scheint man nicht ordentlich gewirtschaftet zu haben. wenn es bisher nicht geklappt hat, warum soll es dann zukünftig klappen, zumal man ja auf dauer weniger geld einnimmt?

es bleiben nur zwei möglichkeit den verlust auszugleichen

1. mehr plus: durch neue käufer und abonnementen mehr geld einnehmen.
2. weniger minus: man spart an programmierern, support und ähnlichem.

wenn 1. nicht gelingt bleibt nur 2. und das wird dann das ende ... 


waren nur ein paar gedanken.


----------



## Gfreeman (11. Mai 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich hab das spiel nie gespielt.
> 
> wenn ne firma sowas macht, also LTAs verkauft scheint sie doch finanziell in der klemme zu stecken? machen wir uns doch nichts vor, das ist ein unternehmen, dessen zweck es ist geld zu verdienen. sie verschenken nichts um euch ne freude zu machen.
> 
> ...



Hmmh, mag sein, dass Du Recht hast, aber es kann auch 'ne andere Strategie dahinterstecken:

Die Betreiber ahnen, dass dieses und nächstes Jahr das Jahr der MMO's wird: Age of Conan erlebt grad ne Art von Wiedergeburt, WoW-Cataclysm kommt, nächstes Jahr steht Star Wars Die alte Republik und Diablo 3 vor der Türe - vor diesem Hintergrund macht man sich Gedanken, wie man die treuen Stammkunden wirklich langfristig binden kann:

Antwort: Lifetime-Accounts - diese dann gepaart mit einigen guten bezahlpflichtigen Addons wie Düsterwald, und schon hat man eine sichere Einnahmequelle. Während andere Games mit Wechselspielern kämpfen müssen, die mal hier reinschauen für ein viertel oder halbes Jahr, dann mal woanders hin wechseln, ist quasi bei HdRO immer was los.

Nun gut, kann sein, dass meine These auch einer Art von Zweckoptimismus entspringt, aber Fakt ist: Auf den HdRO-Servern ist überall ganz schön viel los.
Mir kommt es nicht vor, dass das Spiel am Boden liegt.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## sympathisant (11. Mai 2010)

will ja auch nichts schlecht reden. ist halt nur so mein gedankengang gewesen. klar hast du recht, dass die lifetime-abbonementen dem und auch den addons treu bleiben werden .. aber sollte man sowas nicht durch gute story, spannende addons schaffen? wobei das eine, das andere ja nicht ausschliessen muss ... 

andererseits sagt sich nen Lifetime-abonnement nach zwei jahren, dass er inzwischen plus gemacht hat und schaut eher mal in ein anderes spiel rein ... aber das ist nur ne vermutung.


----------



## Ascalonier (11. Mai 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> will ja auch nichts schlecht reden. ist halt nur so mein gedankengang gewesen. klar hast du recht, dass die lifetime-abbonementen dem und auch den addons treu bleiben werden .. aber sollte man sowas nicht durch gute story, spannende addons schaffen? wobei das eine, das andere ja nicht ausschliessen muss ...
> 
> andererseits sagt sich nen Lifetime-abonnement nach zwei jahren, dass er inzwischen plus gemacht hat und schaut eher mal in ein anderes spiel rein ... aber das ist nur ne vermutung.



Das holen die sich mit kleinen  Addons wie Düsterwald z.b. wieder rein. Um das Spiel auch weiter interesant zu halten.

Dazu noch ein kleines Itemshop wie bei WoW, für alle die den Reitquest nicht bestehen,ein schönes Mount.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (11. Mai 2010)

nur dass sie die addons auch verkaufen könnten, wenn die leute monatlich gebühren zahlen. aber das solls gewesen sein .. die zeit wird zeigen, wie es der firma geht und mit dem spiel weiter geht ...


----------



## CrackmackONE (11. Mai 2010)

Ich find das ist ne großartige sache für den Kunden.110&#8364;....!Schön das es so ein angebot gibt und sich der kunde nicht wie bei anderen games monatlich melken lassen muß...Gewinnmaximierung ist halt nicht das einzigste.

Also ich werd mir sofort ein LTA besorgen...hatte eh die schnauze voll vom monatlichen bezahlen bzw gamecards kaufen deswegen ist mein account momentan auch deaktiviert....für den preis kann man absolut nichts falsch machen find ich.

Klar ob sie damit auf lange sicht mehr geld einfahren oder nicht wird sich zeigen.Ich denke nicht das sie unter Geld mangeln werden, HDRO ist das beste MMO das ich bisher gespielt hab und die server waren immer brechend voll.


----------



## Norei (11. Mai 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich hab das spiel nie gespielt.
> 
> wenn ne firma sowas macht, also LTAs verkauft scheint sie doch finanziell in der klemme zu stecken? machen wir uns doch nichts vor, das ist ein unternehmen, dessen zweck es ist geld zu verdienen. sie verschenken nichts um euch ne freude zu machen.
> 
> mit nem LTA kriegt sie kurzfristig ne menge geld. aber auf längere zeit gesehen macht sie miese. und wenn man das geld jetzt braucht, scheint man nicht ordentlich gewirtschaftet zu haben. wenn es bisher nicht geklappt hat, warum soll es dann zukünftig klappen, zumal man ja auf dauer weniger geld einnimmt?


Turbine und CM verkaufen LTAs jetzt seit Release. Sie waren die ersten in einem großen MMO, die LTAs eingeführt haben (GW ist eine Sonderrolle und hat kein LTA). Wenn man bei Release für 150€ eins bekam, ist es verständlich, dass man jetzt weniger zahlt, die Zeit bis zum Ende ist ja auch geringer.
Wenn CM damit Verlust machen würde, würden sie es nicht anbieten. Die Chance, dass nach drei Jahren und stetigen Userzahlen das Spiel innerhalb eines Jahres eingestellt wird, ist auch gering. Im Gegenzug wissen die Betreiber, dass die Hemmschwelle bei neuen Büchern und Addons wesentlich geringer ist, so dass die LTAler wahrscheinlich mal wieder reinschnuppern.
Alles in allem dürften beide Seiten gut damit fahren.


----------



## Kobold (11. Mai 2010)

/verschwörungstherorie

Codemaster geht nun nach Griechenland und braucht ganz schnell viel Geld.

/verschwörungstherorie off

Nein im Ernst. Aus jeder PR-Aktion orakeln einige den Untergang des Spiels (Beliebiger Name hier eintagen)

Hellgate London ist einst nach einem Jahr verglüht wie ein Komet am Horizont.
Age of Conan ist an seinem unfertigem Beta-Status gestorben. (selbst Schuld!)
WoW lebt nur noch von Farmbots aus Asien
Warhammer Online macht nur noch mit Klagen gegen Fanwebsides von sich reden...
Hallo Kitty Online mach überhaupt keine Schlagzeilen.
Second Life ist von den Medien auch vergessen
usw.

Tubine wird Herr der Ringe Online weiter entwickeln, solange es potentielle Kunden gibt. LTAs sind dabei kein "Sargnagel" aus dem man ablesen kann, dass es mit dem Spiel zu Ende geht.
Die Community von LotRO mag keine 9 Millionen betragen, wie bei WoW. Aber seit gut 3 Jahren hat sich eine treue Fangemeinde gehalten. Die Spielerzahln werden auf ca. 200.000 Abonenten geschätzt. Mal mehr, und mal weniger. HdRO lebt als kleines aber feines MMORPG neben vielen anderen Spielen. Und hier kommt es eben auf Qualität statt Quantität an.

Und selbst, wenn in einem Jahr die Server abgeschaltet werden würden, so würde sich ein LTA finanziell rechnen, denn 110,- € sind im Schnitt nur 9,- € pro Monat.


----------



## Vetaro (11. Mai 2010)

Ich wiederhole mal kurz, was ich ein andernmal schonmal schrieb:

Bei Codemasters arbeiten Leute, deren Beruf es ist, Ahnung von dem zu haben, was die mit dem Geld machen. Die wissen es wahrscheinlich besser als Ich, oder Du. Ich bin in der Hinsicht gut gelaunt, dass das schon alles in Ordnung sein wird.


Ausserdem bin ich übrigens sehr froh, dass Second Life nicht mehr in den Schlagzeilen ist, ich attribiere diese Entwicklung nämlich nicht etwa dem Umstand zu, dass mit SL nichts mehr los ist (was nämlich unsinn ist, das Ding hat vor zwei Monaten das äquivalent von 'ner Erweiterung erhalten und hat einen um 300% besseren Client bekommen) - sondern einfach damit, dass die Leute vom Spiegel sich dort endlich verpisst haben, weil die Medienheuschrecken halt so arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (11. Mai 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> will ja auch nichts schlecht reden. ist halt nur so mein gedankengang gewesen. klar hast du recht, dass die lifetime-abbonementen dem und auch den addons treu bleiben werden .. aber sollte man sowas nicht durch gute story, spannende addons schaffen? wobei das eine, das andere ja nicht ausschliessen muss ...
> 
> andererseits sagt sich nen Lifetime-abonnement nach zwei jahren, dass er inzwischen plus gemacht hat und schaut eher mal in ein anderes spiel rein ... aber das ist nur ne vermutung.


CM bietet das schon seit release an und es war immer mal wieder sehr billig zu bekommen.
Da es keine Abo-zahlen gibt wird man nur mutmaßen können wieviele HdRO spielen(Wobei die schätzung etwa 300tsd sind).
Aber mein Gefühl ist das es heute deutlich mehr Spieler gibt als vor 2 Jahren.
Und HdRO ist PvE technisch sicherlich eines der besten bzw. das beste MMORPG was es gibt.
Bedenkt man den aktuellen Anlass kann man auch gut verstehen wieso es diese Aktion gibt.
Gab eigentlich immer zum Geburtstag von HdRO ähnliche Aktionen und auch zu Festen wie Weihnachten.


----------



## Mayestic (11. Mai 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich hab das spiel nie gespielt.
> 
> wenn ne firma sowas macht, also LTAs verkauft scheint sie doch finanziell in der klemme zu stecken? machen wir uns doch nichts vor, das ist ein unternehmen, dessen zweck es ist geld zu verdienen. sie verschenken nichts um euch ne freude zu machen.
> 
> mit nem LTA kriegt sie kurzfristig ne menge geld. aber auf längere zeit gesehen macht sie miese. und wenn man das geld jetzt braucht, scheint man nicht ordentlich gewirtschaftet zu haben. wenn es bisher nicht geklappt hat, warum soll es dann zukünftig klappen, zumal man ja auf dauer weniger geld einnimmt?



Tut mir leid aber deine Theorie hat einen Hacken ^^. Die Möglichkeit ein LTA abzuschließen gab es schon bei Release und das obwohl sie auf längere Zeit, wie du schon bemerkt hast, dabei quasi weniger verdienen. Aber ich meine da gabs vorher schonmal ein Spiel mit LTA, kann mich nur nicht mehr erinneren welches es war. Da ich immernoch die PreOrder zuhause liegen habe *grins* ist dieses angebot für mich aber nicht so interessant. Bisher hatte es sich für mich nie gelohnt ein LTA abzuschließen. Ich habe bisher nur SVA gespielt und war da auch nur ca 6 Monate. Ein LTA lohnt sich aber erst nach ca 17 Monaten meine ich und das ist mir zuviel Zeit gewesen, damals wie heute auch. Was das mit der PreOrder auf sich hat ? Naja, ich jeder PreOrder lag ein Code der einen dazu ermächtigt jederzeit ein von den kosten her reduziertes LTA zu buchen. Normalerweise würde ich damit zwar mehr als 110€ zahlen aber, ich meine ( habs nicht mehr genau im Kopf, müsste ich suche, bin aber zu faul dazu ) aber ich spare ausserhalb dieser Aktionen so 50-70€. Ich meine 150€ würde es mich kosten weil ich von Anfang an dabei war. Später erstellte Account bekamen diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr. Is ja auch wurscht. Für mich ist sowas uninteressant. Ich weiß nicht welche Spiele in den nächsten Jahren rauskommen und ob ich in nem Jahr noch HRDO spielen würde. Da zahl ich lieber letztendlich evtl mehr als alle anderen brav meine 13€ im Monat. Wenn mir das Spiel iwann mal wieder so sehr gefällt zahl ich das gerne. 

MFG


----------



## Martok (12. Mai 2010)

was habt ihr alle gegen dieses 110,-- euro LTA angebot.??

jeder wow spieler würde sofort ein solchiges angebot annehmen, weil er weiss wow gibt es wohl noch länger.....
und mal im ernst:

* hdro wird es auch länger geben, da es genau (wenn nicht sogar mehr) spieler hat wie AOC oder Warhammer online.
*
die wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls ist immer gegeben egal ob ich:
a) ne griechische staatsanleihe kaufe
b) nen wow abo
c) nen hdro lta^^


----------



## mausepaul (12. Mai 2010)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass jetzt alle Kinder lachen:

Gilt das LTA für 110,-€ auch für NEUKUNDEN, also diejenigen welche das Spiel erst zum aktuellen Preis von 27,99 erwerben oder ist das wirklich nur für bestehende Accounts gedacht ?

So richtig klar wurde es mir nicht, vielleicht hab ich auch etwas überlesen...Die Foren waren da auch nicht so hilfreich.

Hintergrund meiner Frage ist der Umstand, dass ein Bekannter unter diesen günstigen Voraussetzungen ebenfalls mit einem LTA einsteigen würde.

Ich selbst hab mir das LTA jetzt zugelegt.

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand eine Antwort posten würde, am besten noch mit link (dann kann ich den nämlich weiterschicken)


Danke vorab


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (12. Mai 2010)

Das is ein kurzfristiges Beschaffen von Inevestitionsgeld. Wäre natürlich toll, wenn es für LOTRO dirket oder zumindest für ein dirketes Nachfolgeprojekt verwendet würde. Das is heute ja nicht mehr selbstverständlich.


----------



## Norei (12. Mai 2010)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Das is ein kurzfristiges Beschaffen von Inevestitionsgeld. Wäre natürlich toll, wenn es für LOTRO dirket oder zumindest für ein dirketes Nachfolgeprojekt verwendet würde. Das is heute ja nicht mehr selbstverständlich.


Nur dass CM gar kein Investitionsgeld braucht, weil sie das Spiel nicht entwickeln. Und in den USA gibt es zur Zeit KEIN LTA Angebot.


----------



## Gfreeman (12. Mai 2010)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass jetzt alle Kinder lachen:
> 
> Gilt das LTA für 110,-€ auch für NEUKUNDEN, also diejenigen welche das Spiel erst zum aktuellen Preis von 27,99 erwerben oder ist das wirklich nur für bestehende Accounts gedacht ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Mauspaul,

gugsch Du hier: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/allgemeine-diskussionen-zum-spiel-544/414285-lta-fuer-alle-zum-schnaeppchenpreis.html

Im ersten Thread wirst Du herauslesen, dass der LtA auch für Neueinsteiger verfügbar ist, wenn diese das Originalspiel in Verbindung mit Minen von Moria erworben haben.
Im Zweifelsfall würde ich mir zunächst nur das Originalspiel installieren, dann in die Accountverwaltung gehen und schauen, was angeboten wird.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## mausepaul (13. Mai 2010)

aah ja jetzt...eine Insel...

Wahrscheinlich hat mich die Formulierung "...und du erhälst eine Chance auf..." ein wenig verwirrt. Klingt so na Lotterie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber danke erstmal...


----------



## Pyrodimi (13. Mai 2010)

Is doch Cool oder?
In WoW betteln die Leute darum noch extra im Itemshop bezahlen zu dürfen zum Abo dazu, damit das arme schwer gebeutelte Unternehmen mit den Schneesturm das ja mit 11 Mio Abozahlern sowenig verdient das sie WoW ja sonst nicht weiterausbauen könnten..
Wenn Lotro ein Lifetimeabo anbietet ist die Firma pleite....und hunderte andre MMOs dürften nach dieser Rechnung gar nicht über die ersten 3 Monate Relaise rausgekommen sein..
Oh Gandalf...lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen...


----------



## Knallfix (13. Mai 2010)

Jemand der die Wiedersehenswoche nutzt und am Ende der Woche dann überlegt 
"Hmm, war ja eigentlich wieder ganz nett aber noch ein MMO mit monatlichen Gebühren? Nee du ..."
Dann flattert die Mail ins Haus. 
"Lifetime, für nur 110€ "
Er überlegt 
"Hmmm, hmm"
Geiz ist geil Mentalität greift und gekauft ist es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## Arandes (13. Mai 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Jemand der die Wiedersehenswoche nutzt und am Ende der Woche dann überlegt
> "Hmm, war ja eigentlich wieder ganz nett aber noch ein MMO mit monatlichen Gebühren? Nee du ..."
> Dann flattert die Mail ins Haus.
> "Lifetime, für nur 110€ "
> ...




Ich finds auch toll, werds mir überlegen - meine Frau und ich spielen sehr gerne WoW, doch leider gerät das bei mir immer mehr ins... naja, negative. Für 2 Spiele bezahlen mag ich aber nicht im Monat, weshalb dies dann eine nette Option wäre. Rentiert bei 2 Spielern auch ab einem halben Jahr.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Mai 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Rentiert bei 2 Spielern auch ab einem halben Jahr.



Falls ihr beide den einen Account benutzt und ohne das LTA 2 Accounts benutzt hättet, ja.


----------



## Dominau (14. Mai 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn ne firma sowas macht, also LTAs verkauft scheint sie doch finanziell in der klemme zu stecken? machen wir uns doch nichts vor, das ist ein unternehmen, dessen zweck es ist geld zu verdienen. sie verschenken nichts um euch ne freude zu machen.



Natürlich ist das ein unternehmen das geld verdienen will !
sag mir eine firma die computer spiele herstellt die kein geld verdienen will..


----------



## Vetaro (14. Mai 2010)

Die mache von Legend of Crystal wollen nichtmal durch Werbung einnahmen erzielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. Mai 2010)

Gut, es gibt ein paar firmen die kein geld nehmen.
aber der größte teil nimmt es gerne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (14. Mai 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Bis *30.6.* können ALLE Accounts ein LTA für 110€ abschließen.




Ich muss trotzdem noch hinterfragen: Wo steht das? Ich hab bei mir leider nichts gefunden ;(


----------



## Vetaro (14. Mai 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ich muss trotzdem noch hinterfragen: Wo steht das? Ich hab bei mir leider nichts gefunden ;(



Öhm, schau doch mal in deiner accountverwaltung nach?


----------



## Arandes (14. Mai 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Öhm, schau doch mal in deiner accountverwaltung nach?




Naja, wenn ich es dort gefunden hätte, würde ich nicht fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bei mir steht in der Verwaltung nicht, wie lange das Angebot dauert. Um das drehte sich eigentlich meine Frage und nicht, wie bzw. wo ich das LTA einlösen kann.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Mai 2010)

Tatsächlich? Durch die Zitierte stelle, die auf "Alle" betont ist, erscheint deine Frage nämlich so, als wärst du dir nicht sicher, dass _tatsächlich_ alle das können.


----------



## Arandes (14. Mai 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Durch die Zitierte stelle, die auf "Alle" betont ist, erscheint deine Frage nämlich so, als wärst du dir nicht sicher, dass _tatsächlich_ alle das können.




Tatsächlich. Ich weiss, was ich wissen möchte. Blöd nur, dass in dem Zitat sowohl vorkommt, bis wann das Angebot augenscheinlich läuft und dass es für alle gilt, stimmt schon. Dennoch ich habe zuvor auch schon auf das LTA geantwortet, also hätte man es mit ein wenig Selbstüberlegung rausfinden können, was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber stimmt schon, für normale Buffed-User wohl etwas (wenn auch nur ein wenig) zuviel verlangt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wo steht denn nun, wie lange das gilt? Ich hab nichts rausgefunden ;(


----------



## GS_Shrek (16. Mai 2010)

> Aber wo steht denn nun, wie lange das gilt? Ich hab nichts rausgefunden ;(



Genau das würde mich auch interessieren. Kann jemand bestätigen, dass dieses Angebot wirklich bis zum 30.6. dauert?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Mai 2010)

GS_Shrek schrieb:


> Genau das würde mich auch interessieren. Kann jemand bestätigen, dass dieses Angebot wirklich bis zum 30.6. dauert?



Also ich habe eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt bekomme von CM:



> Du wurdest außerdem per Zufall für einen Rabatt von 50 % ausgewählt, der dir ein HdRO-Abonnement auf Lebenszeit gewährt. Kaufe heute und bezahle nur 110 €! Dieses fantastische Angebot endet am 30. Juni, erwirb es also gleich heute, um diesen fantastischen Rabatt auszunutzen.



leider weiß ich nicht ob damit das Angebot bis 30.06 für alle gilt oder nur für die, welche diese Mail bekommen haben und so möglicherweise das LTA für alle nur während der Wiedersehenswoche gilt, da ich auf der offiziellen Seite keine Laufzeit gefunden habe.


----------



## Arandes (16. Mai 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt bekomme von CM:
> 
> 
> 
> leider weiß ich nicht ob damit das Angebot bis 30.06 für alle gilt oder nur für die, welche diese Mail bekommen haben und so möglicherweise das LTA für alle nur während der Wiedersehenswoche gilt, da ich auf der offiziellen Seite keine Laufzeit gefunden habe.




Hab bei mir in der Verwaltung mal genauer nachgesehen, und dort steht beim Preis fürs LTA: 150 $. Gilt also wirklich nur für jene, die "ausgewählt" wurden per E-Mail. Aber 150 $ soll mir recht sein, das kommt mich als Schweizer günstiger als 110 Euro *g* 


Edit: Okay, das ganze ist "Regionsabhängig". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als Schweizer wird in US-$ abgerechnet, in EU-Staaten logischerweise in Euro und in GB in Pfund. Warum aber bei uns in US-$, wir haben doch noch eigens den Schweizer Franken *grummel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber meine Frage wurde im offiziellen Forum geklärt.



> Das gilt für alle. Die mail ging aber wohl nur an die Leute mit inaktiven Accounts, um für das Widersehensdingsbums zu werben.
> 
> Wenn du in der Schweiz wohnst (bzw. eine Schweizer Adresse in deinem Account eingetragen ist), dann zahlst Du in US-$, wenn eine Adresse im Euro-Gebiet eingetragen ist, dann in EUR (EUR 110,-) und wenn eine Uk-Adresse eingetragen ist dann in Pfund (GPB 75,-).
> Es würde also Sinn machen kurz mal nach Uk zu ziehen.
> ...


----------



## Terrordrim (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe das Angebot jetzt mal genutzt und habe das Geld über click and buy abbuchen lassen.

Montag wurde das Geld abgebucht und am Donnerstag ist mein altes abo ausgelaufen. 

Jetzt steht in der Accountverwaltung aber mein Abo sei abgelaufen und bei nächste fällige zahlung steht immer "heute".

Hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Ist das normal? was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Vetaro (22. Mai 2010)

Codemasters.com/COG -> https://cogaccounts.codemasters.com/billing-support.php

Du kannst auch an Click and Buy schreiben, der codemasters-Support wurde in der vergangenheit aber als deutlich positiver und kooperativer gelobt als die Supporter bei online-bezahlservicen.


----------



## Allexiella (23. Mai 2010)

Terrordrim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe das Angebot jetzt mal genutzt und habe das Geld über click and buy abbuchen lassen.
> 
> ...


mmh..also ich kann nicht klagen. Habe das per PAYSAFE-Card gemacht. Habe bezahlt, mich ca. 20 Sekunden später in die Accountverwaltung eingeloggt, und da stand schon keine Zahlung nötig.


Also nicht mal eine Minute.


----------



## Chakata (23. Mai 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Bis 30.6. können ALLE Accounts ein LTA für 110€ abschließen.



Eindeutig ein Sonderschlussverkauf: Alles muss raus! Leute kommt und kauft, heute alles billiger. 

Ne lass mal, kannst davon ausgehen das es hdro nicht mehr lange geben wird. Aber von der anderen Seite betrachtet lohnt es sich sicher selbst dann wenn es das Spiel nur noch ein jahr geben würde oder jemand weiss das er nicht länger als ein jahr spielt.

Mir sind schon damals die Füsse eingeschlafen in dem Spiel kurz nach Moria als man wochenlang nix anderes machen konnte ausser einmal die Woche 5min auf einer Schildkröte rumzuhauen. 

bb


----------



## Vetaro (23. Mai 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Ne lass mal, kannst davon ausgehen das es hdro nicht mehr lange geben wird. Aber von der anderen Seite betrachtet lohnt es sich sicher selbst dann wenn es das Spiel nur noch ein jahr geben würde oder jemand weiss das er nicht länger als ein jahr spielt.



Ich weiss, Leute die bereits von etwas überzeugt sind für das es keine logischen belege gibt sind ganz schwer umzustimmen, daher sind diese News hier wohl auch nichts, was dich von der falschheit deiner Vorstellung überzeugen könnte.
 Aber stellen wir uns mal vor, dass Turbine auf die E3 geht um dort etwas anzukündigen - und dann stehen die auf der größten Computerspielmesse und sagen: "Haha, wir schalten HdRO nämlich AB!"

Aber abgesehen davon: Du hast sicher nichts dagegen, wenn wir deinen Beitrag für die Zukunft speichern und uns u.U. in 1,5 Jahren drüber lustig machen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrejá van Tholen (23. Mai 2010)

Hatte das selbe Problem. Click & Buy geht bei mir über EC-Karte. Da dauert es ein paar Tage, bis es aktualisiert wird. Das Geld wird zwar abgebucht, aber bei mir hat es trotzdem noch 2 Tage gedauert. Also keine Panik. Einfach noch Geduld zeigen. Wenn aber nach ner Woche nichts passiert ist, würde ich doch den Custservice von Codemasters kontaktieren.


----------



## Terrordrim (23. Mai 2010)

Danke euch allen. Habe mich an den Kundensupport gewandt aber offensichtlich machen die auch an Pfingsten frei.


----------



## Arandes (23. Mai 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Eindeutig ein Sonderschlussverkauf: Alles muss raus! Leute kommt und kauft, heute alles billiger.
> 
> Ne lass mal, kannst davon ausgehen das es hdro nicht mehr lange geben wird. Aber von der anderen Seite betrachtet lohnt es sich sicher selbst dann wenn es das Spiel nur noch ein jahr geben würde oder jemand weiss das er nicht länger als ein jahr spielt.
> 
> ...




Oha, da hat aber einer massig BWL studiert - wenn du schon besser Bescheid weisst als Turbine/Codemasters, warum rufst du sie nicht an und sagst ihnen das? Hast du? Ach so, sie haben dich ausgelacht? Hm... versteh ich jetzt nicht. 



> Aber abgesehen davon: Du hast sicher nichts dagegen, wenn wir deinen Beitrag für die Zukunft speichern und uns u.U. in 1,5 Jahren drüber lustig machen, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1,5 Jahre warten ist mir zu doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solche Leute haben einfach nichts besseres zu tun, als in ein Forum eines Spieles/Hobbys zu gehen, welches sie selbst nicht mögen/können und andere mit dem ewigen Pessimismus anzustecken. Da ändern auch 1,5 Jahre nix - obwohl.. solche Leute sterben meist früh.


----------



## Ascalonier (23. Mai 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich weiss, Leute die bereits von etwas überzeugt sind für das es keine logischen belege gibt sind ganz schwer umzustimmen, daher sind diese News hier wohl auch nichts, was dich von der falschheit deiner Vorstellung überzeugen könnte.
> Aber stellen wir uns mal vor, dass Turbine auf die E3 geht um dort etwas anzukündigen - und dann stehen die auf der größten Computerspielmesse und sagen: "Haha, wir schalten HdRO nämlich AB!"
> 
> Aber abgesehen davon: Du hast sicher nichts dagegen, wenn wir deinen Beitrag für die Zukunft speichern und uns u.U. in 1,5 Jahren drüber lustig machen, oder?
> ...



WB hat für Turbine geblecht und haben unter Druck  Torschusspanik bekommen. Das ist alles, ob das Spiel in einem Jahr oder in funf Jahren die Server abstellt kann keiner sagen.

Meiner Meinung nach hätten die lieber das Spiel mit der Filmlizens selber rausbringen sollen. Jetzt haben sie die  Lizens zurück gekauft.


----------



## knusperzwieback (23. Mai 2010)

Bei dem Angebot konnte ich auch nicht widerstehen.

Hatte eigentlich vor mir ein XBox-Game und nen PC Game zu kaufen, aber die laufen ja nicht weg, sondern werden sogar noch günstiger wenn ich etwas warte. Also hab ich bei Herr der Ringe zugeschlagen.

Für mich als Gelegenheitsspieler (Viel Arbeit, wenig Zeit zum Zocken) ist sowas toll. Bei MMORPGs hab ich oft das Problem das ich für einen Monat zahle und dann oft kaum zum Spielen komme und dann der Monate nicht sonderlich genutzt wird für die ca. 13eus.

Bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass es dieses Angebot gerade gibt und es mir genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt über den Weg lief. 

So, jetzt dürfen wieder alle Propheten mit HerrderRingewirdAusverkauftundistbaldtot, an den Start. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (23. Mai 2010)

Muss jeder selber wissen. Ich hab nicht gemacht, der Grund ist das so viele neue Titel bald rauskommen wie Rift, Old rebublic, Guild Wars2,  u.s.w.

MMO,s leben von ihren Einnahmen auch die free2Play, was passieren kann hat man ja bei Guild Wars gesehen, Stillstand.


----------



## Terrordrim (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

Also für alle die ähnliche Probleme wie ich bei der Abbuchung über Click and Buy haben, der Codemasters Support schrieb folgendes:

"Bitte beachten sie, dass es bis 13 Tagen dauern kann, bis die Überweisung ihren COG Account erreicht (meistens jedoch ca. 5 bis 6)"

Allerdings bekam ich auch noch folgende Nachricht in der Selben Mail:

"Wir haben aus kulanz ihren Konto aber um ein paar Tage erweitert, damit sie jetzt schon spielen können. Sie sollten sich nun einloggen können."

Also wenn ihr Probleme habt, den Support anschreiben lohnt sich und wenn man bedenkt, dass mein Geld wahrscheinlich noch 
garnicht bei denen eingegangen ist, dann ist das sehr entgegenkommend von denen.


----------



## Darkian (23. Mai 2010)

hm also ich benutze auch ClickandBuy und kann eigentlich sofort spielen auch wenn das Geld von ClickandBuy erst später abgebucht wird


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Mai 2010)

Hi,

hab auch für das LTA Click&Buy benutzt. Als ich noch monatlich über Click&Buy bezahlt habe war da auch kein Problem, normalerweise war die Zahlung sofort "da" und der Account wieder freigeschaltet.

Ich habe für den LTA am 16.05 mit C&B bezahlt, am 17.05 hat C&B das Geld bei mir abgebucht. Bis heute steht der Status bei C&B immer noch auf "in Bearbeitung". Eine Mail an Codemasters hat auch dasselbe Ergebniss wie weiter oben gebracht, bereits eine Stunde nachdem ich die Mail geschrieben hatte war mein Account aus kulanz wieder bis zum 26.05 aktiv, was ich super von Codemasters fand, da sie das keineswege machen müßten.

Click&Buy habe ich am Donnerstag, Freitag & Samstag eine Supportanfrage geschickt...leider bekam ich auf keine davon eine Antwort, nichtmal das meine Anfrage eingegangen ist oder ähnliches. Mein Fazit daraus ist, das ich das letzte mal mit C&B was bezahlt habe, da der Support unterirdisch ist und man bei Problemen im Regen steht. Ich hatte den Account damals extra für HDRO engerichtet, weil PayPal da nur mit CC ging und ich da keine hatte zu der Zeit.

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass mit Click & Buy der Empfänger sofort das Geld gutgeschrieben bekommt auch wenn das Geld erst danach bei mir abgebucht wir (so wie es auch bei Paypal ist), da dem aber nicht so ist, ist C&B ein wertloser Dienst den keiner braucht.


----------



## tamirok (25. Mai 2010)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hmmh, mag sein, dass Du Recht hast, aber es kann auch 'ne andere Strategie dahinterstecken:
> 
> Die Betreiber ahnen, dass dieses und nächstes Jahr das Jahr der MMO's wird: Age of Conan erlebt grad ne Art von Wiedergeburt, WoW-Cataclysm kommt, nächstes Jahr steht Star Wars Die alte Republik und Diablo 3 vor der Türe - vor diesem Hintergrund macht man sich Gedanken, wie man die treuen Stammkunden wirklich langfristig binden kann:
> 
> ...




jaja das könnte gut möglich sein aber... du hast aion patch 1.9/2.0 vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auserdem hat hdro in den letzten paar monaten schon an spielern dazu gelegt mal sehn wie sich das alles entwickelt...
und mir fällig noch was ein... wenn cata wieder wie wotlk flopt glaub ich kaum das wow noch lange besteht mit wotlk gabs keinen zuwachs...


----------



## Vetaro (25. Mai 2010)

tamirok schrieb:


> und mir fällig noch was ein... wenn cata wieder wie wotlk flopt glaub ich kaum das wow noch lange besteht mit wotlk gabs keinen zuwachs...



Auf die Gefahr hin, hier vom Thema abzukommen:
WotLK ist "gefloppt", weil es keinen User-Zuwachs gab? Ich verstehe, dass das aus der Sicht eines Börsianers so ist, aber aus der eines Spieler?

Soweit ich weiss war die erweiterung völlig in Ordnung, aber selbst wenn WotLK ein viertelaller User einfach vernichtet hätte - es gäbe immernoch Acht Millionen oder so von ihnen.
Aktuell können viele Onlinespiele sogar überleben, wenn sie knapp 500 000 User haben. Und 'nen Itemshop.

Meinst du mit "gefloppt" möglicherweise "Ich habe es nicht gemocht, und in meinem bekanntenkreis sind mehrere Leute der selben Meinung"?

Ich mein ja nur: Leute, die HdRO den Untergang prophezeien, arbeiten ja schon ohne eine sinnvolle Basis. Aber dem Spiel, das knapp 10 mal so viele User hat wie die anderen erfolgreichen MMOs das Ende anzusagen halte ich für geradezu bescheuert.


----------



## Ascalonier (25. Mai 2010)

Nach WoW kommt Aion mit 3.5 Millionen und dann Lineage 1u.2 mit 1.8 Millionen Spieler.


----------



## fallas (25. Mai 2010)

Meine Güte Vetaro, Respekt das du dich immernoch so bereitwillig mit Menschen auseinandersetzen willst,
die bar jeglichen Arguments, eigentlich immer nur den selben Standpunkt publik machen müssen, ohne auch
nur im Mindesten darüber zu grübel was sie eigentlich aussagen wollen und warum zum Teufel, das den Rest 
der Welt auch noch zu interessieren hat.

Der Punkt ist doch folgender: 
Ob HdRO oder irgendein anderes Online-Spiel floppt, eigestellt wird oder sonstig 
negativ auffällt, hängt einzig von 2 Faktoren ab. Zum Einem dem bereitwilligen Spieler, (unsere Wenigkeit)
der entscheidet ob er bereit ist, ein Produkt zu kaufen und durch Konsum zu finanzieren und zum anderen, der 
Finanzverwaltung (ich nenne es mal so) des eigentlichen Publishers, die dann entscheidet ob und in welchem Rahmen sich das bisher
Angebotene lohnt.
Wer oder was, der Meinung ist, dieses oder jenes Spiel sei gefloppt, oder würde bald eingestellt werden, spielt 
nicht die geringste Rolle solange, eben jene Person nicht in eben dieser Finanzverwaltung tätig ist.

LTA hin oder her solange es Angeboten wird muss jeder selber entscheiden ob für ihn persönlich das Verhältnis von Preis und
gebotener Leistung stimmt. Das die Preispolitik jedoch durchschaubar ist, das ein vergünstigtes LTA gleich vom Untergang Mittelerdes
verkündet halte ich, um Vetaro zu zitieren, für : "geradezu bescheuert."

Schönen Abend Zusammen!


----------



## Thelesea (25. Mai 2010)

so WoW Abo gekündigt und LTA bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich nen spiel das nicht nur die rechenleistung meiner 9800GT 1GB frisst sondern mir auch DX10 grafik aufn monitor zaubert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (26. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde es mehr als unterhaltend, dass manche behaupten, dem Spiel ginge es schlecht. Vielmehr hat hier Codemasters entschieden dies anzubieten und nicht Turbine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ 1 Jahr Schätzer
Nach jedem Addon gibt es erstmal wenig Raidcontent, der erstmal nach und nach gepatched werden muss, aber bei Lotro stockt das momentan etwas.


----------



## Apocalyptica (27. Mai 2010)

verdammt jetzt bin ich acuh schwach geworden und habe mir das lta gegönnt... ^^

nach über 1,5 jahren pause werde ich nun nach mittelerde zurückkehren und nochmal von vorne beginnen.
ein waffenmeister wäre nett... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Mai 2010)

Apocalyptica schrieb:


> verdammt jetzt bin ich acuh schwach geworden und habe mir das lta gegönnt... ^^
> 
> nach über 1,5 jahren pause werde ich nun nach mittelerde zurückkehren und nochmal von vorne beginnen.
> ein waffenmeister wäre nett...
> ...



Da bin ich auch grad schwer am überlegen...hmm


----------



## Arandes (27. Mai 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Also ich finde es mehr als unterhaltend, dass manche behaupten, dem Spiel ginge es schlecht. Vielmehr hat hier Codemasters entschieden dies anzubieten und nicht Turbine!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber eben genau das wissen diese Untergangsschreier entweder nicht oder wollen es auch gar nicht einsehen. Turbine hat mit dem Angebot gar nix am Hut, das gilt nur für alle Europäischen Spieler und wird von Codemasters gesteuert. Zumal es auch niemals _alle_ kaufen werden.

Aber wie dem auch sei: Ich find die Aktion einfach toll. Unsere LTAs sind nun am laufen und wir geniessen die "unbeschwerte" Zeit in Mittelerde. Untergangsschreier gibts überall; man nehme nur schon die reale Welt... Und unserem Planeten geht es wesentlich schlechter als den Onlinespielen, jaja.


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Mai 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Aber eben genau das wissen diese Untergangsschreier entweder nicht oder wollen es auch gar nicht einsehen. Turbine hat mit dem Angebot gar nix am Hut, das gilt nur für alle Europäischen Spieler und wird von Codemasters gesteuert. Zumal es auch niemals _alle_ kaufen werden.



Dann ist halt Codemasters finanziell am Ende (MIt Blockbustern wie Overlord, DiRT, Race Driver usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Diese Leute können das Spielerglück Anderer nicht aushalten - wahrscheinlich weil sie selbst in ihrem MMO unglücklich sind. (und zu süchtig um auf zu hören :x)

Daher hilft nur eins: Dem eigenen Spiel treu bleiben damit es noch laaaaange lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (27. Mai 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Dann ist halt Codemasters finanziell am Ende (MIt Blockbustern wie Overlord, DiRT, Race Driver usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gut gebrüllt, Troll... Löwe... was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Community bestimmt viel mit in einem MMO... und selbiges steht und fällt damit. Ich selbst bin (oder war...?) begeisterter WoW-Spieler... doch das stetige Raideinschieben hier und dort und die Vereinfachung für Sets und allem drum und dran... das passt mir nicht - aber damit könnte ich gut leben, wäre da nicht die Community. Man muss mich richtig verstehen: Nicht alle sind doof, unreif oder was auch immer man hier einsetzen könnte. Nur, da es halt in WoW seeeehr viele Leute gibt, sind auch im Verhältnis viele Leute dabei, die _ich_ nicht mag. Warum ich das nun schreibe? Nicht aus Flame -oder Whinegründen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sondern wegen deinem letzten Satz, den ich grad sehr mag: 





> Dem eigenen Spiel treu bleiben damit es noch laaaaange lebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ich beherze meine "Welt", sowohl in WoW als auch in HdRO. Ich pflege den Umgang in wohlgesittener Sprache - und, wenn man Glück hat, färbt das auch auf andere ab. Nur geht dies langsamer und "mühseliger" als mit "ololol, zomfg, du n00b" usw.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HdRO ist ein sehr schönes MMO - wer sich davon einfangen lässt, der wird feststellen, dass es auch so ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

